
Women changing Silicon Valley from the top - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/michelle-quinn/ci_29156609/quinn-women-changing-silicon-valley-from-top
======
dozzie
Sorry for the stupid association, but you mean changing like Marissa Mayer,
sinking their companies even further?

